# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Shimano Zee mit Koolstop Sintered Belägen richtig einfahren

## MariusG

Hi zusammen,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich ja in mein Voltage eine Zee-Bremse verbaut und erstmal die orginalen Beläge drinnen gelassen. Ich meinte zu meinem Fahrradmonteur: "Sollte ich die Bremsen einbremsen, wenn ja wie?" und er meinte nur, nein eigentlich nicht, geh im Bikepark auf einen Trail und fahre einfach so wie immer...

Gesagt getan, hatte einige Abfahrten und dachte mir irgendwann so: "Ist das alles, was die Zee kann?". Ich war auch irgendwie etwas enttäuscht, weil die Zee für MICH doch eine sehr hochwertige Bremsanlage ist.

Ich habe es dann auch erstmal gehen gelassen, ohne mir großartig darüber Gedanken zu machen...

Letztens bin ich mit meiner Freundin aus Spaß etwas bei uns Fahrrad gefahren und da war unteranderen auch ein ziemlich steiler Berg im Wald (den mussten wir runter). Ja... ich habe natürlich gebremst und dann ging das "Gejaule" auch schon los. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben derart eine Bremse so quietschen hören. Also hab ich etwas nachgelesen, ist ja auch nicht schwer, Verdacht auf verglaste Beläge.

Als ich die Beläge ausgebaut hatte, sah ich sofort, alle vier Beläge komplett verglast - glatt wie ein "Babypopo". 
Ich habe die Beläge dann mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet und versucht sie doch noch irgendwie eingebremst zu kriegen - Fehlanzeige... quietsch quietsch quietsch...

Ich hab mir jetzt von Kool Stop neue sintered Beläge gekauft und wollte mich einfach nochmal absichern, das mir sowas nicht noch einmal passiert. Wie fahre ich diese ordnungsgemäß ein, das mich die Zee-Bremse letztendlich von der Bremskraft her doch noch überzeugt?

1. Leichtes Gefälle suchen und die Bremse leicht schleifen lassen, das sich alle feinen Unebenheiten ausgleichen.
2. Entweder auf der Geraden mehrere Bremsvorgänge bei einer Geschwindigkeit von ca. 25kmh aber nicht bis zum kompletten Stillstand oder im Gefälle einfach mehrere Male hintereinander moderat herunterbremsen und die Bremse dann wieder loslassen.

Edit: Achja. Und beim Einbau natürlich vorher auch mal die Scheiben mit Bremsenreiniger reinigen.

Ist das so richtig? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, weil momentan vergeht mir irgendwie die Lust, wenn ich an meine Bremse denke...

Danke!!!

----------


## Zap

Der allgemeine Tenor ist ja eher wie in Punkt 2 vorzugehen, aber verwunderlich ist, dass die neuen Originalbeläge offenbar recht schnell verglast sind.
Wie wann wo was verglast hängt neben anderen Faktoren (Gewicht, Strecke,...) auch vom Bremsstil ab, wobei das Verglasen eher von permanentem Schleifenlassen kommt. Sicher - wenns eine steile Strecke ist hängt man tendenziell mehr an der Bremse und lange Schleifphasen lassen sich nur durch geschickte Linienwahl minimieren.
Falls du es nicht schon probiert hast: Versuch mal - wie beim Auto - punktuell zu bremsen und die Bremse zwischendurch auf zu machen.

Bezüglich Quietschen: Gesinterte Beläge quietschen ziemlich derb, wenn sie nass sind. Jedenfalls kann das Quietschen sehr viele Ursachen haben: Laufrad-Scheiben-Kombi, Bremsscheibengröße, Bremsbelag-Scheiben-Kombi, Ausrichtung des Bremssattels, etc.

----------


## MariusG

Danke für deine Antwort!

Also zum quietschen, die orginalen Beläge sind Resin gewesen.

Zu meiner Person, ich bin nur 1,68 groß und wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 60Kg ^^.

Ich bin noch kein Profi und muss zugeben, das ich die Bremse schon oft zu hatte und diese geschliffen hat.

Wenn die neuen Beläge gut eingebremst sind, dürfte so etwas nicht mehr vorkommen oder? Zu dumm kann man sich denke ich für das einbremsen auch nicht anstellen oder...?

Edit: Achja, es sind die orginalen und zugehörigen Scheiben verbaut für die Zee (203mm). Alles wurde von einem Fachhändler verbaut. Also sprich alles, wie es von Shimano vorgegeben wird.

----------


## prolink88

es kann leicht vorkommen das Öl auf beläge bzw scheibe gekommen istzb. beim Bremsenentlüftendie Beläge sind leider nicht mehr rein zu bekommen wenn es viel öl warfahre selbst die Saint und die geht einwandfrei, ist im prinzip ja baugleichhatte auch mal ein Ölproblem, da half nur neue beläge

----------


## MariusG

Danke für deine Antwort Prolink, wie immer!

Ja ich werde beim Einbau schön die Scheiben reinigen und dann die Bremsen einbremsen. Dann müsste alles passen...

----------


## MariusG

Habe jetzt alles verbaut und richtig eingebremst, ging ohne Probleme, alles bestens!

Thread kann geschlossen werden.

----------


## Helius71

Immer diese Raketenwissenschafft für das Einbremsen.

Beläge rein... Entweder in der Ebene ein paar mal Beschleunigen und bis kurz vor die Reifen Blockier Grenze rein Greifen oder einfach ne Abfahrt runter (etwas Vorsichtig da die ersten paar Meter weniger Bremsleistung da is) Fertig.

----------


## MariusG

Genauso habe ich es gemacht  :Smile:

----------

